# Best app for Inkbird Wifi Grill Thermometer?



## BBQ Bird

I picked up the Inkbird Wifi thermometer, IBBQ-4T, and was wondering which app would be the best to use along with it?  The instructions point me to the Inkbird Pro app, however, I've heard others use 3rd party apps such as BBQ Go.

Anyone have experience with this thermometer and success with the Inkbird app or others?  Thanks.


----------



## JLeonard

I use the Inkbird Pro app w/o any issues with that same thermometer.
Jim


----------



## smokerjim

i use the bbq go app. works well


----------



## BBQ Bird

JLeonard said:


> I use the Inkbird Pro app w/o any issues with that same thermometer.
> Jim
> Are you IOS or Android (I'm using Android) ?  The reviews in the Playstore aren't so great.


----------



## JLeonard

I'm a apple guy. The app works well for me. I've been at Lowes and been able to check the temps on my smoker at home.
Jim


----------



## DRKsmoking

I have the same one, IBBQ-4T, i use the Inkbird Pro app. On my android and  works great 

David


----------



## bigfurmn

Inkbird pro on android. I have no issues with it.


----------



## BBQ Bird

Just installed the Inkbird Pro app.  Hardest part was locating the wifi password.  Seems like it will work well so far.  Thanks everyone for the feedback.  

First cook on the new smoker is tomorrow: ribs and chuck burnt ends.  Super excited!


----------



## JLeonard

BBQ Bird said:


> Just installed the Inkbird Pro app.  Hardest part was locating the wifi password.  Seems like it will work well so far.  Thanks everyone for the feedback.
> 
> First cook on the new smoker is tomorrow: ribs and chuck burnt ends.  Super excited!


Yeah seems that the setup was a bit of a chore. But ive had zero probs since.
Jim


----------



## JWFokker

Bbq Go is the old inkbird app, presumably for older model temp monitors.


----------

